# Transmisor morse miles de Kms



## DrunkenMechanic (Jun 27, 2006)

Hola a todos los usuarios de Foros De Electrónica!





A pesar de la sencillez de este circuito, un buen operador puede contactar con muchos colegas situados a varios miles de Kms.


----------



## julio cesar ccama nina (Abr 11, 2007)

Hola, quisiera probar el tx, pero tengo una duda el número de alambre que debo de utilizar para hacer la bobina, además como se que estoy tx, tendría que construir también un receptor. 
Es para un proyecto de mi carrera quisiera comunicar dos computadoras mediante Morse, utilizando el puerto paralelo, o en todo caso cualquier puerto haber si me facilitan los circuitos se los agradecería siempre.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 11, 2007)

si solo debes poner la antena correcta


----------



## first (Abr 11, 2007)

5W-36V ... 0.1A un cobre de 0.3 de diametro  debería basta,r pero si estas mosca .5 .7 no te cortes, son pocas espiras.

Saludos


----------



## first (Abr 11, 2007)

Yo lo que no entiendo es el funcionamiento, cuando el interruptor no se preciona, no hace nada o que?, solo oscila cuando das un punto o raya no?es que yo en esto de radio frecuencia soy torpon torpon.

Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Abr 11, 2007)

DrunkenMechanic , seria bueno que tambien postearas el receptor (Rx)


----------

